# Conneaut breakwalls 10/26



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

fished Conneaut breakwalls with my good friend Jack Went 36 on 26 in ! Caught a 10 lb steelhead and a 10 1/2 pound Lake Trout ! Great day !
KO wobblers caught most the fish ! 95 back and 2.1 mph . Full moon brings the big boys out !


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice man I was out there as well today


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

VERY VERY NICE!!! I've been hoping to someday get lucky and reel one in out off conny.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow.....thats super cool! Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice job. What a day you had. Love me some big ole fat lakers. They live long and grow huge. If they keep up the stocking program for lakers we should have some real hogs around here for the forseable future.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Please report the laker to the ODNR they are looking for data on survival rates and location of catches. Nice fish!


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

ReelPower said:


> Please report the laker to the ODNR they are looking for data on survival rates and location of catches. Nice fish!


There was 3 other ones caught that day too! Here’s 2 other ones !


----------



## rpalusak15 (Apr 17, 2013)

did you contact onr about the lake trout? They are collecting info for stocking purposes


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes I talked to Mike today and I will see him next week at the steelhead summit


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

FishIgo said:


> Yes I talked to Mike today and I will see him next week at the steelhead summit


Thanks!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Where is the steelhead summit taking place, fishigo?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

I’m going with a friend of mind it’s Nov 8 in Cleveland and I think it’s by Invitation only ! Not sure !


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Only the cool kids can go


----------

